# Awesome custom decal for front and rear VW Beetle emblems!



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

Just wanted to post my review of these great decals from www.badgeskins.com!

Very easy to install with complete on-line step by step instructions and they look awesome. Better than Plasti-Dip, my opinion, because it leaves some of the chrome of the emblem visible offering a nice contrast to the matte black (in my case). I think this is a really great mod. Check out the website for more styles and options or message Dennis for something custom. He is a member here as well (PHAT-DUB). 

Thanks PHAT-DUB!

*Front emblem:*














































*Rear Emblem:*


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i was looking at theese a few weeks ago, i might have to pull the trigger.


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

PHAT-DUB said:


> the beetle TDI badgeskin will be coming soon too.


Hmmmmmm, Do I want matte black, red or just a red "i" .... choices, choices!


----------



## natis1 (Dec 2, 2001)

saw this on their website...pretty nice


----------

